# Worldeater XII's DE



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

New army, new paint scheme, new beginings! CC welcome!

















































































More to follow, plenty of time on my hands thanks to a broken leg...


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a copy of Bad Motorfinger I see as a photo platform?

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Overall I like the scheme! To me the highlighing looks a little thick and forced. Maybe ass another transition color between the base color of the armor and they highlight color to blend it up a little better. Also your flesh tone could do with a wash or two to add some definition.

Those things aside I really like the colors, and I really like the way the Sybarites sword came out! That extreme highlight against the dark blue is really striking! Good work.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

My first try at hightlighting so it is really forced, i will did want a striking blue though, will try to put another colour in front. 

I have tidied up the lines on the other squad, so its not as chunky. Will get on these guys soon.

Still learning faces, what wash is best?

Also its Sound garden and its A-sides.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I use Devlan for just about everything, but if you want a lighter tone Ogryn Flesh is a little more red in color. They both work really well for flesh tones, it all depends on what shade you want in the end result.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ill give the devlan a go, see how that rumbles!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Not bad for a first attempt at highlighting. just go slow, and keep the paint nice and thin, and practice, practice, practice! You'll find the next batch will be better, as will the batch after that, and so on.

I dig the colour scheme, and you've really given me the urge to go and bother the neighbours with some high-volume Soundgarden now! :biggrin:

Edit - sorry to hear about the broken leg, sir. Hope it mends quickly, and well...


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great stuff mate, it's a nice start. I'm with a lot of the replies here, keep working on the highlighting, it'll get better with practice.

Have some rep for the start.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I actually find for Dark Eldar that a slightly watered down Leviathan Purple wash on the skin works better than the brownish Devlan/Ogryn results you see on Imperials.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheers for the advice! ill get the other squad pics up soon! got a Archon and some incubi to paint next.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheeky update, Lord 90% done and a few of squad 2 members.

























































Pics are from my phone camera, so quality is dubious at best...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Another update, incubi done, next job is 10wyches and a raider.
Gone for a slightly different style of painting for these guys, learning a bit o drybrushing.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Raider is 99% done just need to touch up on some of the details, like dodgy highlighting and some more detail on the sail and weapon..


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far and you are really cruising along here. I do have a couple of suggestions however. First, you NEED to thin your paints more. Yes it will add a bit of work as you will need more layers but the difference is staggering and will completely remove the thick, textured look of the paint. Second, you should look into getting a brush that is flat and wide, almost shovel shaped, for the kind of highlights you are doing. With one of those you can put a bit of your highlight colour on the brush and then use the side of the brush instead of the tip to put on the edge highlights. Works like a charm and is far easier to do than using a regular brush.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

agreed with wraithlord's comment.

People suggests devlan mud all the time, I picked up some to see the difference compared to gryphonne sepia which is what I've always used for any skin or scroll/paperwork and love it. for paper I think its better at getting an aged look and for skin you can go from textured Caucasian, Hispanic, to dark Asian. I'll be using the devlan mud soon to see which I like more.

however, seeing as they are eldar and not humans you might want a pale look?

Um, looks like your highlights have improved already comparing your incubi to the first models, but yeah because the way the armor is shaped you want really thin highlights, they will look chunky very easily. I have to suggest basing them, maybe your planning on doing that later?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye thanks for the tips lads, will give them a whirligig.
Half update, some wyches and lileth that are WIP, need to wash the flesh colours and neaten up, couple pics of raider too.

































Forgive my pic quality too, mobile is only camera i have.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok wow, been a long time, mix of broken leg dramas, army, civvy life and laziness brings me to this stage of my army.
99% done, only a raider to detail and a ravager to finalise.

All in all about 1.2k points (which will be boosted at some stage by 2more ravagers, 20 wyches +raiders, venom and at least 20 scourges)


----------

